# landscape and wildlife photography



## yo13dawg (May 9, 2012)

Hi all, here is my site. I started it as a way to have all my pictures located in one place, and also for storage backup. I have done a bit of customization over the last year and upgraded to start selling my pictures as well.

Nature, Wildlife, Cityscape, and Landscape Photography

Would love any feedback on the layout.

Thanks!


----------

